# Zelda Wind Waker Reborn And New Zelda Coming To Wii U



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

It has been announced that The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker reborn will be coming to the Wii U and will be available this Fall. Nintendo also said that they are working on a brand new Zelda title for Wii U, though this is a long time off. Wind Waker reborn will feature overhauled visuals and new elements.

so much news!!! Uuuhhhh!!


----------



## suttonmitchell (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh man. I cannot wait! The fact it is playable with gamepad only is wonderful.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 23, 2013)

Christ, it's difficult to believe that game came out ten years ago. Well, maybe not, considering the amount of play-throughs I've racked up.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2013)

That looks gorgeous. I'm going to buy a Wii U later on just so I can play that.


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2013)

Tenyu said:


> Christ, it's difficult to believe that game came out ten years ago. Well, maybe not, considering the amount of play-throughs I've racked up.



Wow, its actually been that long?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2013)

I will get it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2013)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN.

yeah, this is pretty much the reason I'm going to buy the Wii U, plus the inevitable Smash game.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jan 23, 2013)

this may just cause me to buy a wii u


----------



## Justin (Jan 23, 2013)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING

I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR THIS FOR LIKE 3 YEARS NOW


----------



## oath2order (Jan 23, 2013)

Justin said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE THIS IS HAPPENING
> 
> I'VE BEEN ASKING FOR THIS FOR LIKE 3 YEARS NOW



I'm particularly interested in what "new elements" they'll be adding.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 23, 2013)

I like this remake but as I said in another thread I am currently playing Wind Waker so I'm just like wow.

Wish they would have remade Majora's Mask. But I'm still down for this.

I don't have a Wii U though ._.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I like this remake but as I said in another thread I am currently playing Wind Waker so I'm just like wow.
> 
> Wish they would have remade Majora's Mask. But I'm still down for this.
> 
> I don't have a Wii U though ._.



It's best to save MM for the 3DS IMO

I've never played WW so whenever I get around to getting a WiiU I'll defo be getting this.


----------



## Petunia (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, now I'd really like to get a WiiU for when this comes out. Wind Waker was probably my favorite Zelda game.

There is a part of me though that wishes they'd improved on the originally cel shaded graphics, and not used realistic effects. The lighting is really harsh with bloom and the color balance seems really cool and bluish. The realistic shading and lighting  sort of makes everything look like plastic toys or something.

Ni No Kuni I think is really beautiful with its cel shaded characters and normally textured backgrounds. I think this could have worked well for WW.









Bah, oh well. I still think it looks great.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 24, 2013)

Well its official, now I have to get a WiiU. This is awesome! I loved wind waker <3


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 24, 2013)

I may end up getting a WiiU now. Although I kind of want to see what new elements were added.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2013)

This will probably be the main reason that I will buy a WiiU. Just this game.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 24, 2013)

OMOADMAFImkfmsifom

This is amazing. So glad I have a Wii U.
I was contemplating buying an old gamecube somewhere as I have the Limited Edition of Wind Waker, but no longer use my Wii (and might soon be getting rid of it) and if I was to get rid of it, I would have one solely for Wind Waker.
But now this is coming out. <3333333


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty cool.

Wasn't really into WW that much honestly, but it's pretty.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 24, 2013)

In the Direct, that guy who wasn't Iwata said the Zelda U game isn't going to be linear. Basically it meant that you could do the dungeons in any order you want. (thats basically what he said) How do you guys feel about this? Personally, I don't like the idea. I don't see how a story could be placed in a non-linear game. We know nothing about the this game so far though so it's too early to give hate.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 24, 2013)

In a Zelda game, a nonlinear gameplay approach would mean that you probably don't need specific tools or items to reach the different locations. To a certain degree, this would be similar to Majora's Mask.

You could go and beat the first boss before touching any of the things you need to do in Clock Town and still have enough time to do said things. Though I'm sure this new game is going to be a lot more open world and offer features that allow you to play it your own way.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

I kind of don't like the idea of having non-linear dungeons. I like how the dungeons build on the previous tools you get.

That being said, it'll be very interesting to say how they do it.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm not sure how they're going to do the non-linear with Wind Waker. I can understand doing it with a brand new title, but I'm not sure how it will work on an old game.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I'm not sure how they're going to do the non-linear with Wind Waker. I can understand doing it with a brand new title, but I'm not sure how it will work on an old game.



Yeah, they're not doing it for Wind Waker, I'm pretty sure that's for the new game.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Yeah, they're not doing it for Wind Waker, I'm pretty sure that's for the new game.



Yah its for the Zelda U game. Sorry if I wasn't clear Juicebox XD


----------



## Goldie (Jan 27, 2013)

A tad disappointed Majora's Mask hasn't been mentioned to be currently worked on for the 3DS like the rumours have said. Either way though, I'm excited for Wind Waker. Like the majority of people in this topic, I'll probably end up buying a Wii U for the game alone. 

Also, in regards to the unnamed new LoZ title and it's non-linear dungeons... I don't know how to feel? Like right now it just seems too far off to decide whether I like the idea or not. I think an aspect of the games I like is how there was an order to do things, which is pretty basic and when you looked at it overall cleverly done, but at the same time the idea of something refreshing in terms of newness to the game sounds appealing. I don't know, I'm not sure how to word this right. I just have trust in everyone who are put to the task of creating the new title that they'll make it brilliant and unique, but still keep it tied to the Zelda themes in other games somehow.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 27, 2013)

It's also mentioned in the video that they're currently working on a multiplayer for the upcoming new wii u zelda game! (Thought I should mention.)


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> It's also mentioned in the video that they're currently working on a multiplayer for the upcoming new wii u zelda game! (Thought I should mention.)



Multiplayer >.> I really don't know about that. It should be interesting though.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 27, 2013)

Gnome said:


> ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN.
> 
> yeah, this is pretty much the reason I'm going to buy the Wii U, plus the inevitable Smash game.


What about giving the Super Smash Bros. Wii U an official title of "Wii Smash U" XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> What about giving the Super Smash Bros. Wii U an official title of "Wii Smash U" XD



Only in Soviet Russia.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Multiplayer >.> I really don't know about that. It should be interesting though.



If you played 4 Swords for DS/3DS you know that multiplayer is a bit iffy in a zelda game. I think it would be interesting how they make it special though. I think if they end up doing it, it should only be 2 player co-op. 4 player would be madness.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> If you played 4 Swords for DS/3DS you know that multiplayer is a bit iffy in a zelda game. I think it would be interesting how they make it special though. I think if they end up doing it, it should only be 2 player co-op. 4 player would be madness.



I agree, a cooperative feature would definitely be the best thing that they could add for multiplayer. Although, I don't want the game to turn into something similar to dead island where you're just randomly placed at the same point in the game where the host is, it's stupid and confusing. 
I think they should do it so that only registered friends can have the option of coop. (I don't know why I'm going in depth about this, it's probably going to be false anyway...)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> If you played 4 Swords for DS/3DS you know that multiplayer is a bit iffy in a zelda game. I think it would be interesting how they make it special though. I think if they end up doing it, it should only be 2 player co-op. 4 player would be madness.


I honestly thought that the Four Swords Adventure Multiplayer worked spectacularly. It still remains one of my favorite games. Essentially, they could do that kind of thing with the WiiU version. One on the controller and then the rest are on the TV.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

I just hope they make it so that players can't harm each other. Thats what drove me away from playing 4 swords with friends. I feel like its imitating Mario which is the last thing Zelda should do.


----------



## Goldie (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Agreed, although I haven't played Four Swords. Only tried Spirit Tracks with friends and it was really frustrating because it was four players altogether so we totally didn't care about collecting Gems, just attacking each other. Kind of prefer the thought of working together.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 27, 2013)

I didn't like Four Swords Adventures, but that's probably because no one else would play it with me, so the entire gimmick was lost.

But the Wii U could integrate multiplayer, so long as it isn't necessary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> I didn't like Four Swords Adventures, but that's probably because no one else would play it with me, so the entire gimmick was lost.
> 
> But the Wii U could integrate multiplayer, so long as it isn't necessary.


It wasn't necessary for Four Swords Adventure, either. You just needed a GBA hookup. A Four Swords Adventure remake would be perfect for the WiiU, especially if they added wifi (which is doubtful).


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 29, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> It wasn't necessary for Four Swords Adventure, either. You just needed a GBA hookup. A Four Swords Adventure remake would be perfect for the WiiU, especially if they added wifi (which is doubtful).



It wasn't necessary, it just wasn't much fun. The gimmick was being able to play Zelda with your friends, and I didn't have anyone, so it wasn't very fun. As I said, the Wii U could be spectacular.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2013)

So, I hope they bring in the two dungeons that were cut. Along with GC Island and Stovepipe Island >.>


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2013)

idk it just doesn't look that impressive based on the demo of Windfall Island. I still have my Gamecube version and I would have no reason to get this because the only difference I see is that everything is brighter and the clouds are more realistic looking. Wind Waker on Gamecube has aged well that even being remade is kinda silly, and I'd much rather see something like A Link to the Past reimagined in 3D.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2013)

Kyle said:


> idk it just doesn't look that impressive based on the demo of Windfall Island. I still have my Gamecube version and I would have no reason to get this because the only difference I see is that everything is brighter and the clouds are more realistic looking. Wind Waker on Gamecube has aged well that even being remade is kinda silly, and I'd much rather see something like A Link to the Past reimagined in 3D.



I don't know how well a 2D game would do in 3D. Also I'm biased because I hate LttP.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I don't know how well a 2D game would do in 3D. Also I'm biased because I hate LttP.



It's why I say reimagined, it'd take more time than what Nintendo is doing with WW HD but it would be a lot more interesting. It would really just be taking the content in LttP and presenting it with the design they do with every 3D Zelda.
I would actually be more interested in HD LttP over WW because WW will always look pretty good regardless, LttP is 20 years old and could get the Four Swords treatment to look great. Funny thing is Four Swords is outdated by today's standards so they could make something better than that.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, if we were to do any 2D game remade, I'd want it either to be the original game, or The Adventure of Link, just so that we can get an actual story, and way, way, way, improved graphics.

Still hoping for Majora's Mask 3DS though.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, if we were to do any 2D game remade, I'd want it either to be the original game, or The Adventure of Link, just so that we can get an actual story, and way, way, way, improved graphics.
> 
> Still hoping for Majora's Mask 3DS though.



I would LOVE the original Zelda to be redone in full 3D. And yeah, preferred MM3DS


----------



## Kyle (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that if the original LoZ was remade it would be too different to be considered the same. I mean I remember stuff in that game where a screen would be filled with rocks and there was a specific rock to blow up to gain access to a dungeon... that'd be pretty weird for a 3D game to do.
Plus it was just hard as hell anyway, playing it today almost makes internet use a necessity and I don't think Nintendo even likes making games that are stupid hard anymore.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 30, 2013)

Kyle said:


> I don't think Nintendo even likes making games that are stupid hard anymore.



Now a days, Nintendo doesn't even like to make very challenging games. =/


----------



## AndyB (Jan 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Now a days, Nintendo doesn't even like to make very challenging games. =/



I feel that they can make somewhat challenging games, not to a point where I'd be putting it down in frustration.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 30, 2013)

Right, they might make a somewhat challenging game.


and then give you multiple help systems that make it annoyingly easy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 30, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Right, they might make a somewhat challenging game.
> 
> 
> and then give you multiple help systems that make it annoyingly easy.



Nobody is forcing you to use those help systems, most of the time at least. One exception would be Skyward Sword with Fi literally telling you everything. But stuff like the NSMB games, the help blocks are completely optional.


----------



## Goldie (Jan 31, 2013)

I find the games challenging, but maybe I'm just a bad player. x] I think it's just lessened by the easy access to the Internet to check things up because the does take away from figuring things out yourself, and that can be avoided.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Nobody is forcing you to use those help systems, most of the time at least. One exception would be Skyward Sword with Fi literally telling you everything. But stuff like the NSMB games, the help blocks are completely optional.



I was aiming towards those two games specifically, actually. Like you said, with SS it literally did not give you an option, and even after you've done something a hundred times she'd still chime in and tell you how to. With NSMB it's different, but my argument was aimed towards younger gamers.
They abuse those sort of features, and I think that it's ruining the experience for them because they end up flying through the game and then going on about how easy and boring it was.

I'm all for hint and help systems, but not something that is going to hold your hand the entire time.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2013)

Justin said:


> Nobody is forcing you to use those help systems, most of the time at least. One exception would be Skyward Sword with Fi literally telling you everything. But stuff like the NSMB games, the help blocks are completely optional.




*Fi*. Gawd and we thought Navi was annoying.


----------

